# Codes for a 94 Infintity J30



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

I know this doesn't belong on this sight, but I cannot seem to find a decent Infinity board.

Anyway, here goes...When I try to get the stored codes I find no ECM module (the one I'm supposed to turn clockwise, etc.) 

When I remove the panel that is covering the ECM, it doesn't look the same as in the manual because the manual says that the module is right there on the lower, center part of the metal box. However, as I said, there is no module. Everything else looks just like the manual, so it seems like it should be there.

My question is: Does anybody know what more I have to do to find this module?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You did look behind the right kick panel correct?

Troy


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> You did look behind the right kick panel correct?
> 
> Troy


Yes, and I encounter a metal box which should be the ECM, right?

It just doesn't have the module or light on it like the manual shows. Do I have to take the metal box out of its brackets? I heard the module could be on the opposite side. But that seems a little excessive.

Thanks,
sk


----------

